# cmd shift 4 - screen capture question



## Andy Hughes (Jul 17, 2002)

Cmd-Shift-3 seems to capture af full screen in Preview, and Cmd-Shift-4 gives you a cursor to select an area and then into a Preview file.   I would like for the area selected to go into the "copy" buffer automatically, rather than having to open the Preview file and then doing "copy", and then pasting into what I want.  Basically, I want to do Cmd-Shift-4, select an area, go to another application and paste.  I couldn't find any preferences or setting for this in the system, Preview, or Grab.  I'm not sure if Preview is actually doing the capture, but I can't figure anything else out.  I have a LOT of this to do, so any hints about where I can change the settings or an easy way to go from capturing the selected area and putting the captured image into another application would appreciated.

Andy Hughes


----------



## Gwailo (Jul 17, 2002)

As far as I know, you can't. That key combination outputs the captured graphic directly to a file.

In /Users/{username}/Library/Preferences/.GlobalPreferences.plist the only key available is AppleScreenShotFormat (which I have set to JPEG), but there doesn't seem to be anything like AppneScreenShotDestination. Perhaps if you set AppleScreenShotFormat to COPY or CLIPBOARD or something that'll work; just a guess.


----------



## simX (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually, the functionality is there.  You just need to know the secret shortcut.  

Press Command-Control-Shift-4, select an area, and voilà!  The selected area screenshot is now in your clipboard!  This also works for Command-Control-Shift-3.

By the way, you should hear a different kind of *clack* sound when you do this, instead of the normal snapshot sound.


----------



## Arthur G (Mar 17, 2012)

I take many screenshots and do not want the desktop clutter mixed with my folders there. Can I redirect the path to where these screenshots are saved? Say for example to a folder named "Screenshots" on my desktop or in my pictures, thank you.


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 17, 2012)

Sure, you can change that folder location.
Search for "change screenshot target folder in OS X", which will give you lots of hits.
This one should still work: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20050824073301844


----------

